# Ma Puce va-t-elle m'offir un iPod ???



## simon (21 Mai 2002)

Rumeur il parait que Ma Puce voudrait m'offrir un iPod 5Go, mais est-ce vrai ????!? Va-t-elle le faire, la rumeur court mais est-elle vrai ??? Moi je dirais pas non, on est d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








, mais je voudrais bien savoir votre avis, on prend les paris !!! 

Qui vote OUI (c-à-d qu'elle va me l'offire), qui vote NON (et qui croit qu'elle s'en fout et qu'elle préfère se payer de fringues ou autres choses)

Moi je vote OUI (bien évidement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## mercutio (21 Mai 2002)

Pour le prix de l'ipod, elle peut s'acheter pas mal de fringue.
La balance penche donc en faveur des levi's et autres.


sincérement désolé...... lol


----------



## vicento (21 Mai 2002)

Le problème avec ce genre de vote c'est que les gens sont trops jaloux pour voter Oui (et même moi).

Honnêtement j'y crois pas trops.
Mais bon si t'as beaucoup de chance ! ...


----------



## cham (21 Mai 2002)

Simon, ne le répète pas, mais elle aimerait bien t'offrir un iPod. Elle me l'a dit hier soir !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

moi j'ai lu ça sur spymac mais j'y crois pas un instant!


----------



## huexley (22 Mai 2002)

moi c'est plus une rumeur . ma puce m'a offert le 5Go héhéhé


----------



## ricchy (22 Mai 2002)

Alors Simon, 

C'est beau de rêver hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi c pareil je rêve du Titi...c une autre histoire.

La question à se poser:
Fait elle un régime en ce moment? 
(précision pour les Macusers...elle n' en a pas besoin, l'ayant déjà vu)
Il me semble qu'elle mange que du riz et de la salade non, d'après une source sur, c'est à dire toi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evite donc qu'elle devienne anorexique pour ne pas rendre ton ipod trop boulimique em Mp3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je dis que tu l'auras tu devras mettre au bas mot 700.- et elle t'offrira les 49.- qui reste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, ricchy dis oui...


----------



## simon (22 Mai 2002)

Allez les gars faite un effort moi je le veux cet iPod!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

Bah moi .. je pense que si t'aligne les bons arguments tu va l'avoir ton ipod ... mais gaffe elle t'attends sûrement au virage !!!!!!!!!!!!

Prépare toi à passer devant une bijouterie ou un truc dans ce genre .. pas tout de suite mais avant au moins 2 à 3 mois (style durant les vacances !!!!!!!!)



au fait ... j'aqi déjà posé la question mais qui galère avec aol sous Os x .. car moi je suis toujours dans la daube !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadlocker (22 Mai 2002)

M'enfin, moi je vote oui, j'en suis sûr!!!!

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par deadlocker]


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

Moi, je vote oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



car tu en as envie, c'est ta puce, il n'y a donc aucune raison objective pour que tu ne l'aies pas.


----------



## simon (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*M'enfin, moi je vote oui, j'en suis sûr!!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
[QB]
Moi, je vote oui  
car tu en as envie, c'est ta puce, il n'y a donc aucune raison objective pour que tu ne l'aies pas.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






J'adore quand vous dites ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les votes prendront fin le 7 juillet puisque à cette date cela va faire une année et demi et donc Ma Puce m'a dit que si je ne l'avais le 7 juillet (ou avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je ne l'aurais pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

parce qu'il faut voter oui?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tu payes bien?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oui

alors!


----------



## remi trom (23 Mai 2002)

Ben oui, elle va l'acheter....

mais quand elle l'aura en main...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... elle ne pourra plus s'en passer et donc, elle le gardera pour elle en te refilant, à la dernière minute, un bon cadeau de 50 balles...

Dommage ...


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2002)

Moi je pense qu'elle va te l'offrir, repeint la maison, répare les robinets qui fuient, passe l'aspirateur, met toi derrière les fourneaux, n'oublies pas les poubelles, normalement ça devrait marcher


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2002)

non...

ta puce ruinée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

J'en ai offert à femme, c'est pas dans le même sens, mais OUI, j'y crois pour toi


----------



## deadlocker (29 Mai 2002)

Si t'en as un, faut que je demande à ma copine un... Merde, j'ai cassé ya deux semaines, quel con!


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2002)

Moi je ne dirais pas comme Manon!

Je te dirais oui et oui!

J'ai un iPod depuis le mois de novembre et il me suit partout...
...maison, ski, jogging, voiture, bureau...

C'est le délire total...


----------



## nicodeb (30 Mai 2002)

moi je dis OUI ..... parce que il y a deux ans j'avais bassiné ma puce à moi pour le RIO 500 (qui coûtait horriblement cher !!!) et elle me l'avait acheté .... J'en revenais pas ....

Mais j'aurais dû attendre la sortie de l'iPod, parce quand je fais la différence avec le pov'rio

Quelqu'un veut un Rio 500  d'occas ???


----------



## simon (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nicodeb:
*
Quelqu'un veut un Rio 500  d'occas ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tous se profile très bien jusqu'a maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 pour le Rio 500 pô besoin j'en ai déjà un


----------



## nicodeb (30 Mai 2002)

ben d'accord !!!!

tant pis ...


----------



## deadlocker (13 Juin 2002)

Mais quel suspens......

25 jours à attendre, comment ça se goupille?


----------



## decoris (13 Juin 2002)

j'espère qu'elle est pas tombé sur le sujet, sinon c'est foutu...


----------



## simon (13 Juin 2002)

ça va plutot bien, le truc c'est qu'elle est en exam jusqu'au 21 juin alors c'est pas mal le stress pour elle donc je l'a joue un peu plus tranquille...mais elle  a pas oublié... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (en tout cas elle a pas intérêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Petits conseils "d'un vieux rat"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Lui faire comprendre que le iPod pourrait être une sorte de lien virtuel entre vous durant les périodes où vous êtes séparés !
2. Lui dire que c'est "sa" musique préférée que tu chargeras sur l'iPod afin de pouvoir penser à elle tout le temps...
3. Lui promettre de faire graver l'iPod avec son prénom (je l'ai fait avec mon iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
4. Si ça ne marche pas, tu sais ce qui te reste à faire : soit tu te le payes toi-même, soit tu essaies avec ta man   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoiqu'il en soit, je vote : OUI !
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## ederntal (14 Juin 2002)

en + chez surcouf il y a le 10Go au prix du 5Go... et HOP 150 euros en moins!

en + d'avoir un ipod taura peut etre un 10 Go

=&gt; sa sent pas la maj de l'ipod sa ?

alors moi je dis : OUI


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ederntal:
*en + chez surcouf il y a le 10Go au prix du 5Go... et HOP 150 euros en moins!

en + d'avoir un ipod taura peut etre un 10 Go

=&gt; sa sent pas la maj de l'ipod sa ?

alors moi je dis : OUI*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour Surcouf je vais lui en touché un mot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBig par contre tes trucs pas top elle c'est pas laissé avoir, j'en ai placé une subtilement mais la réponse à été: "Tu nous fais quoi là, tu crois que tu vas m'avoir comme ça!!!"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
3. Lui promettre de faire graver l'iPod avec son prénom (je l'ai fait avec mon iBook   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je dérives, tu as fait faire ça où,missié?


----------



## simon (10 Novembre 2003)

Et oui enfin (si je puis dire) j'ai recu hier un iPod 40 Go de la part de ma puce adorée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 arff en plus il y avait 12 invités surprises et je me suis fait complétement avoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 trop content je dois dire, vivement encore l'arrivée de mon PowerBook 15" que j'ai commandé et là ce sera le paradis de l'informatique


----------



## sylko (10 Novembre 2003)

Tout fini par arriver!

Je te souhaite beaucoup de plaisir avec ton iPod. Et encore plus, avec ta puce.


----------



## Bilbo (10 Novembre 2003)

Un iPod ? La pauvre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant elle susurrait ton nom pour attirer ton attention, à présent elle va devoir utiliser un mégaphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis content pour toi quand même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## simon (10 Novembre 2003)

En tout cas je dois dire que l'iPod est diablement incroyable, petit, léger, pratique, rapide a utiliser, plein de ressources dispo (contact, calendriers, etc...) franchement il est beau en magasin mais là de l'avoir en vrai et de pouvoir l'utiliser c'est vraiment le rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois dire que là La Puce a fait très très très fort, et elle m'a offert le plus beau cadeau du monde et le meilleur anniversaire de ma vie (pas seulement à cause de l'iPod, mais aussi des l'organisation, des 12 invités surprises, etc....) vraiement trop cool


----------



## Komac (10 Novembre 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Et oui enfin (si je puis dire) j'ai recu hier un iPod 40 Go de la part de ma puce adorée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heureusement qu'elle t'a offert le 40 Go, parce que le 5 go c'est de la daube, le mien est déjà parti une fois en SAV et depuis il plante souvent (réinitialiser, attendre 24 heures pour le recharger, etc...)
Tout viens à point (et en mieux) à qui sait attendre...


----------



## benjamin (10 Novembre 2003)

Pour filer le hors sujet, alèm a permis que je m'offre samedi un iPod 20 en reprenant gracieusement mon iPod 10. Merci à lui


----------



## Lupin sansei (10 Novembre 2003)

a propos, est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé de changer le dur d'un ipod? on en trouve des 1"8?...


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

les 1"8 coute aussi cher que l'ipod en plus sur le dd de l'ipod il manque le bridge PCMCIA


----------



## tahitimellow (10 Novembre 2003)

Ah ben si alem reprend les vieux trucs, j'ai un Mac SE à lui vendre pour pouvoir m'acheter un G5 BiPro sans me ruiner...


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

en même temps ce forcing ne ressemble plus tellement à un cadeau !
en gros tu lui impose de t'offrir l'Ipod, je pense que ce soit la bonne solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec les filles il faut leur faire comprendre qu'elle aurait une super idée si elle t'offrait l'Ipod, genre tu feuillettes un magasine sur lequel tu vois l'Ipod et la tu lui dis un truc du genre : "tu vois c'est le genre de cadeau que je te verrai bien m'offrir, un truc branchée, tendance, tres design bref tout toi quoi !!"
lui faire comprendre que si elle t'achète ce truc, et bien ça veut dire qu'elle super dans le coup et qu'elle a tout compris !!

@+


----------



## ederntal (11 Novembre 2003)

_si tu veux un enfant plus tard tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire_


----------



## Bilbo (11 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> _si tu veux un enfant plus tard tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire_


Je ne sais pas s'il dispose de revues ou de catalogues avec beaucoup de photos de nourrissons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





À+


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

trop fort bilbo, c vrai que c'est pas très courant ce genre de catalogue !!











@+


----------



## ricchy (11 Novembre 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que là La Puce a fait très très très fort, et elle m'a offert le plus beau cadeau du monde et le meilleur anniversaire de ma vie (pas seulement à cause de l'iPod, mais aussi des l'organisation, des 12 invités surprises, etc....) vraiement trop cool


Comment, je n'ai pas fait parti des invités surprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Attends que je te la choppe, elle va voir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le plus beau cadeau du monde c'était moooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------

